# Fire and the Water Clan Fight



## Showers (Sep 19, 2009)

Once there was 2 clans, the Fire and the Water Clan.They had a big rivalry. They both had a tie on a fight but the leaders, Heatran and Suicune, were not satisfied. So the Water Clan got help from the Psychic and Fighting clans, and the Fire go help from the Ice and Grass clans. You get tired of all of this fighting so you join with other Pokemon that think that too. It's your job to stop the fight!
~Rules~
1. You can be a Pokemon or a Fakemon. They don't have to be yours.(I personally like Fakemon ^^)
2. No...um.....paying attention to this rule!
3. You can have more then 4 moves.
4. You can take out 'If you're a Fakemon or you're a differently colored Pokemon' so you have room for.....stuff.
5. Again, ignore #2 and this one...
6. You can be any type as long as it looks like it fits in a clan. Ex. Hippopotas in a Fire Clan.

```
[B]Name:[/B]
[B]Pokemon/Fakemon:[/B]
[B]Part of what clan:[/B]
[B]Picture(If you're a Fakemon or you're a differently colored Pokemon):[/B]
```
Me:
*Name: *Gem
*Pokemon/Fakemon:*Gaeto
*Part of what clan:*Fighting/Psychic clan
*Picture(If you're a Fakemon or you're a differently colored Pokemon):*http://th04.deviantart.net/fs36/300W/f/2008/266/0/d/Gaeto_by_Yuraenia.jpg

Who's in this? Or reserved....or WHATEVER! GAAH!
Me: Gem
- Darksong: Starlight
- Xaldin: Darkace
- Cryptica: Sayble
- Mewtwo: Taiko
-
DON'T BE SCARED! YOU CAN STILL JOIN ZE WONDERFUL LIFE OF A POKEMON BETRYING YOUR CLAN!


----------



## Darksong (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, so you're Baby Showers on Virtuadopt? I'm KishuparaRuna!

I'll think of a new character to use.

Name: Starlight
Pokemon/Fakemon: Glaceon
Part of what clan: Ice


----------



## Ven (Sep 19, 2009)

Sure whatever, i'll join.
Name: Darkace
Pokemon:Weavile
Clan: Dark/ice


----------



## Showers (Sep 19, 2009)

Both accepted~! All can start now~! I'll start with the same opening from me....

Gem was listening to the fighting and the Pokemon calling out their moves. "AAAAH! THIS IS ANNOYING! I'M TIRED OF THE SAME FIGHT OVER AND OVER!" Gem was in her secret base. It wasn't a regular base, it was big enough to hold hundreds of people. "I wonder if someone feels the same way as me...."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 19, 2009)

Starlight shivered; obviously, she wasn't cold. She was afraid... afraid for all the Pokemon who spent their entire lives fighting each other. Her ears went back as she watched a Hippopotas fighting two Croconaw, and immediately sent an Ice Beam between them. The Pokemon flinched, stepping back slightly, but otherwise ignored it. They continued fighting, and Starlight gave a frustrated cry.


----------



## Ven (Sep 19, 2009)

Darkace loved to fight. But lately fighting became a nuisance. He wanted a challenge. He sighed as he charged into battle, claws glowing a malevolent purple.


----------



## Showers (Sep 19, 2009)

"That fight just keeps getting louder and louder....I should see what's going on.." Gem says as she gets out of the secret base. "I should lock it with my Aegicalm...someone can just barge into the door..." Gem locks the door with Aegicalm and goes to where the fight was.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 20, 2009)

Noticing a Riolu-like Pokemon appear, Starlight flicks her indigo gaze to the pink Pokemon. Her fur bristles slightly. "Are you here to stop the fight or continue it?" Despite her anxious expression, the Glaceon's voice was calm, even soothing to a point. It even seemed to flow and ring like ice in a dark cavern.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, wow, I thought this looked familiar xD It's EveningCicada here!

Name: Sayble
Pokemon/Fakemon: Cranidos
Part of what clan: Ice
Picture(If you're a Fakemon or you're a differently colored Pokemon):


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

He saw the odd-looking riolu come. Unfortunately he was against a rather large Blastoise, but winning easily. He glared at the newcomer. "Go away child. This is no place for _Children_" He sneered. The proceeded to use a fling an iron ball he had been carrying around for this occasion.


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

(Accepted~!)
"Gr! I'm not a child! Well not a little child! I betrayed the clan"! I'm here to stop this fight! Gem used Psychic on the Blastoise to stop it from attacking. "You should go away! I'm not trying to hurt these Pokemon! If we hurt them, they'll destroy the forest!"


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

Humph. An idealist eh? "Well, do you know how hard it is to change the minds of millions? And personally, I don't care about fighting these _weaklings_ I want a real challenge to test my mettle. And with all these random conflicts raging on, I can't find a real opponent."


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 20, 2009)

Name: Taiko
Pokemon/Fakemon: Tycub
Part of what clan: FIREZ
Picture: Actually, I don't have a pic yet; can I describe him?

First, think of a tiger cub. Then make him a reddish-orange instead of the brownish orange it usually is. Make a really intricate pattern on the tail; Stripe, triangular stripe, stripe, triangular stripe, etc. His belly area is creamish white. There is a triangular-like large stripe on his back. Eyes are green.


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

(Accepted~!)
"Go ahead but if this forest goes on fire, you're going with my plan!" Gem says while using Shadow Claw. She was fighting and then there was a pint when she was surrounded so she uses Hidden Power.


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

He turn and walked away. Ideals don't always work out. He knows, from long ago. Shaking his head as if to be rid of the thoughts, he headed towardhis squadron's base. But on the way he saw something... out of place. Curious, he headed towards it and saw a base with so much space, over 100 pokemon can fit with enough room to move around!


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

Gem was done stopping the Pokemon fighting for now and went back to her base. She didn't notice that the Weavile was there. She unlocked her base with her Aegicalm and goes inside. She doesn't lock her door when she's inside because it is secret, isn't it?


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

Humph. The pipsqueak need more training. He wasn't even _trying_ to hide and she didn't even notice him! He quickly slipped in. And upon finding her he quickly put his claw to her neck. "What are you doing with this _base_? What are you exactly doing? And I suggest that you answer, _quickly_."


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

"Gr! This is my base I made with my Aegicalm!!" Gem's crystal on her collar glowed and made the Weavile take it's claw off of Gem. "This base is for people that want the fight to stop between the Fire and the Water Clan! Right now, it's only me!"


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

"Really? Well not anymore." He calmly took his claw off of her neck and started to wonder around to base.


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

"This isn't your base!" Gem says loudly. She made this base with her own paws. It was where she slept and ate. It was next o her favorite place, Riverside Rainbow where there's a rainbow above the river or on the water.


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

"Oh yeah? Well you will need the help if you want to stop this neverending war. And you need to refine your skills. I was barely hiding and you still didn't notice me."


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

"My crystal sees the future and you were supposed o come in so I didn't bother looking for you. Obliviously my crystal is important to Pokemon like me."


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

"Ya? Well in battle your opponent won't let you look at your crystal. And if you do, then your coat will get blotches of red if you know what I mean."


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

"Well I don't look _in_ my crystal, I already know. It's attached to my collar, which is attached to me. Many people want my crystal but I defeat them before they get away."


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

"Humph, well anyway you still need to hone your battle skills, and we will need to get more people if you want this war to end."


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

"Gr! I don't like you much! I'm just gonna eat my sweet Pecha berry and then practice." Gem says.


----------



## Ven (Sep 20, 2009)

"... fine, I will go, but just don't come crying if you need my help" he said calmy as he left the base, back on to where his sqaudron's current base is.


----------



## Showers (Sep 20, 2009)

'That's a mean Weavile...' Gem thought. 'Will there be anyone else that hates this fight...that's a nice person?' he thought again.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 20, 2009)

Starlight wandered outside, following the Weavile. A small den came into sight, and her ears went up. This was someone's secret base! What was he doing here? It didn't look like his...

The Glaceon sat out of sight, and watched as the Weavile exited. When he was gone, she took a step out of the bracken.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 21, 2009)

Taiko was wandering around aimlessly. He hated fighting, being only level seven, so he left his clan. As he was wandering around, he stepped on a twig.

((SOMEONE FINDZ ME))


----------



## Ven (Sep 21, 2009)

Darkace quickly turned around upon hearing a twig snap. He leaped into the air and pointed his claw above the neck of the newcomer. He was shocked, but he didn't show it. "What are you doing here?" he glared, as the other claw turned an malevolent purple.


----------



## Showers (Sep 22, 2009)

Gem looked outside. She saw in her crystal that a Glaceon was somewhere near the base. Gem was excited that someone was there so she opened the door wide open and waited for someone to come in.


----------

